# Καβάφης στις Πανελλαδικές



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

Η είδηση (από το Βήμα):

Ένα ποίημα του Κώστα Καβάφη με τίτλο ταιριαστό στην περίοδο που περνάει η χώρα, αλλά θέμα σχετικό με το γήρας, επέλεξαν την Παρασκευή τα μέλη της Κεντρικής Επιτροπής Εξετάσεων του υπουργείου Παιδείας για την εξέταση της Νεοελληνικής Λογοτεχνίας Θεωρητικής Κατεύθυνσης. «Μελαγχολία του Ιάσωνος (sic) Κλεάνδρου: ποιητή εν Κομμαγηνή 595 μ.χ.» είναι ο τίτλος του ποιήματος του μεγάλου Αλεξανδρινού που ξεκινάει με τους στίχους «Το γήρασμα του σώματος και της μορφής μου, είναι πληγή από φρικτό μαχαίρι...»

Μια κτγμ ενδιαφέρουσα σχετική τοποθέτηση (με γενικότερες προεκτάσεις), βρήκα και μεταφέρω ολόκληρη από το ιστολόγιο του Έρμιππου:

*Η κατάργηση της νεότητας*

«Το γήρασμα του σώματος και της μορφής μου, είναι πληγή από φρικτό μαχαίρι...»

(Κωνσταντίνου Καβάφη, Μελαγχολία του Ιάσονος Κλεάνδρου, ποιητού εν Κομμαγηνή, 595 μ.Χ. - Θέμα στις "Πανελλαδικές" μας εξετάσεις)

Από τον αστείρευτο πλούτο της ποίησης του Καβάφη, -από αυτήν την βαθιά και τόσο ρεαλιστικά απαισιόδοξη περιπλάνηση στα άδυτα του δράματος των ανθρωπίνων-, μόνον αυτό μπόρεσε να βρει το ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, για να αξιολογήσει τα όρια της δημιουργικής αντίληψης των νέων μας στις φετινές εξετάσεις. Αναρωτιόμαστε μετά γιατί και πως το ελληνικό σχολείο ενθαρρύνει και αναπαράγει την στείρα και στερεοτυπική σκέψη. Με ποιον τρόπο προετοιμάζει συστηματικά την αποτυχία της ίδιας της χώρας.

Η αντίληψη των πραγμάτων, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, δεν προκύπτει πάντα από την σφαίρα της καθαρής νόησης. Αντίθετα, σε κάποιες περιόδους της ζωής πηγάζει αποκλειστικά από το σκοτεινό και αδιερεύνητο πεδίο της ισορροπίας του ορμητικού ποταμού των ορμονών.

Πως μπορεί, αλήθεια, ένα παιδί στα δεκαοκτώ του, ένα παιδί που διανύει την εποχή της μέγιστης σωματικής του ακμής, τόσο ώστε το μόνο σχεδόν πράγμα που μπορεί να διακρίνει κανείς επάνω του να είναι εκείνη η "χαρά της αφθαρσίας μες στα μάτια" -για να μείνουμε πάντα στα λόγια του ίδιου ποιητή-, πως μπορεί λοιπόν ένα τέτοιο παιδί, να έχει έστω και την ελάχιστη βιωματική σχέση με την μελαγχολία του γήρατος, με την αίσθηση της μη αντιστρεπτής φθοράς, με το βαθύ δράμα της συνειδητοποίησης του πεπερασμένου;

Αδυνατώ να το ερμηνεύσω διαφορετικά. Είμαστε μια κοινωνία που προσπαθεί να εκπαιδεύσει τα παιδιά της στην παραγωγή ανούσιων στερεοτύπων. Να τα στρέψει στην αμήχανη και ξύλινη περιγραφή πραγμάτων, που από την θέση από την οποία κοιτούν τον κόσμο είναι αδύνατον να προσλάβουν βιωματικά. Να τα προετοιμάσει για το πέρασμα από την κακόγουστη παρωδία της "βουλής των εφήβων" στην πραγματική βουλή. Αυτή των μεγάλων, των ανόητων και αδιάφορων τιποτολόγων. Επειδή, πως μπορεί ένα παιδί στα δεκαοκτώ του να μιλήσει για το σκοτάδι, χωρίς να αναγκαστεί να παπαγαλίσει στομφώδεις και μικρομέγαλες κοινοτοπίες; Χωρίς να αναγκαστεί να ακυρώσει και να αφήσει στην άκρη τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό;

Η νεότητα δεν διαθέτει αυτοεπίγνωση και αυτό είναι το μέγιστο προνόμιο της. Αν χρειάζεται να εκπαιδευτεί σε κάτι, αυτό είναι η λογική επεξεργασία της βιωματικής της πρόσληψης. Και όχι η νοητική προβολή μια άγνωστης και πλήρως ακατανόητης βιολογικής κατάστασης του μέλλοντος.

Το γήρας μπορεί να σχηματοποιεί λογικά αυτά που θυμάται. Επειδή έχει ήδη περάσει μέσα από το βαθύ βίωμα της φθοράς. Η νεότητα δεν έχει μνήμη και στα μάτια της βρίσκεται να λάμπει μόνον η γνήσια "χαρά της αφθαρσίας". Και γι' αυτό μπορεί και πρέπει να μαθαίνει να σχηματοποιεί λογικά μόνον αυτά που ονειρεύεται. Κάτι που φαίνεται ότι εμείς προσπαθούμε με κάθε τρόπο να αποτρέψουμε.


Και να προσθέσω ακόμη μια φράση του Ζοζέ Σαραμάγκου (από τα αγγλικά, τα πορτογαλικά μου χάνουν :)): 

...when you are old and realize that time is running out, you start imagining that you have the cure for all the ills of the world in your hand, and get frustrated because no one pays you any attention (All the Names, Όλα τα ονόματα).


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Για να ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε.

*Μελαγχολία του Ιάσονος Κλεάνδρου· ποιητού εν Kομμαγηνή· 595 μ.X.*

Το γήρασμα του σώματος και της μορφής μου
είναι πληγή από φρικτό μαχαίρι.
Δεν έχω εγκαρτέρησι καμιά.
Εις σε προστρέχω Τέχνη της Ποιήσεως,
που κάπως ξέρεις από φάρμακα·
νάρκης του άλγους δοκιμές, εν Φαντασία και Λόγω.

Είναι πληγή από φρικτό μαχαίρι.—
Τα φάρμακά σου φέρε Τέχνη της Ποιήσεως,
που κάμνουνε —για λίγο— να μη νοιώθεται η πληγή.

Και επειδή είμαστε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ:

*Melancholy of Jason, Son of Cleander: Poet in Commagene: 595 A.D.*

The aging of my body and my looks
is a wound from a terrible knife.
I have no means whatsoever to endure it.
Unto you I turn, Art of Poetry
you who know something of drugs;
of attempts to numb pain, in Imagination and Word.

It's a wound from a terrible knife.—
Bring on your drugs, Art of Poetry,
which make it impossible—for a while—to feel the wound.
— _Translation by Daniel Mendelsohn_


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

Για να προσθέσω και τον απαραίτητο διανηματισμό σύμφωνα με τις φορουμικές μας παραδόσεις, ένας αριθμός των κριτικών στον γερμανικό τύπο για το φιλελληνικό ποίημα του Γκρας παίζουν (ασύστολα; άδικα; δικαιολογημένα; --κι αυτό, θέμα κριτικής είναι) με την ηλικία του ποιητή. Για «ξαναγεμισμένη μελάνη» γράφει το Σπίγκελ, αναφορές στην ηλικία του περιείχε το ειρωνικό σχόλιο στην FAZ (ότι το ποίημα δήθεν γράφτηκε στην τύχη, από την ομάδα ενός σατιρικού περιοδικού), ως «οργισμένο γερο-ποιητή» τον αναφέρουν διάφοροι.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2012)

Κριτική στην κριτική που παραθέτεις, δόκτορα:

Τι πάει να πει απ' όλα τα ποιήματα του Καβάφη, αυτό διάλεξαν; Οι φετεινές εξετάσεις δεν είναι κανένα ορόσημο των εξετάσεων, ούτε του δημόσιου βίου της Ελλάδας. Γιατί θα πρέπει να δίνουμε στην επιλογή νόημα και βαρύτητα που πιθανόν δεν έχουν;
Όσο για τη γωνία από την οποία θα το δει ο δεκαοχτάχρονος, νομίζω είναι προφανής: δεν του ζητάει κανείς να βρεθεί στη θέση του γέρου και να αντιληφθεί τίποτα βαθυστόχαστα νοήματα αλλά να σκεφτεί πώς βλέπει ο ίδιος τους γέρους. Επειδή "η νεότητα δεν διαθέτει αυτεπίγνωση" γι'αύτό το λόγο όποιο θέμα και να τους βάλεις κοινοτυπίες θα πουν. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι στα 35 θα λένε τις ίδιες κοινοτυπίες και θα φταίει το σχολείο γι'αυτό. 

ΥΓ Και στο ΗΒ ο γιός φίλων που πάει δευτέρα γυμνασίου σε πολύ υψηλής περιωπής ιδιωτικό σχολείο από αυτά που βγάζουν τους αυριανούς πρωθυπουργούς, τις προάλλες μου διάβασε την έκθεσή του που πήρε το μεγαλύτερο βαθμό στην τάξη, με θέμα κάτι ειρηνιστικό- αντιπολεμικό- ΟΗΕ κλπ. Ήταν μια καλογραμμένη έκθεση γεμάτη στερεότυπα και χωρίς ούτε ίχνος δικής του σκέψης. Έτσι διδάσκονται τα παιδιά παντού.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Έτσι διδασκονται τα παιδιά παντού.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2012)

Και να προσθέσω το ότι παρόλα αυτά μεγαλώνοντας δεν σκεφτόμαστε όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο δείχνει ότι τελικά απ'το ενα αυτί μπαίνουν κι από το άλλο βγαίνουν.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Το ότι δεν σκεφτόμαστε με ταυτόσημο τρόπο δεν σημαίνει και πως παύουμε να σκεφτόμαστε με βάση στερεότυπα.


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2012)

Σωστό, αλλά αυτό δεν εμποδίζει την παραγωγή πρωτότυπης σκέψης. Όπως και η λογοτεχνία δεν εμποδίζεται από το ότι δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τη γλώσσα πρωτότυπα. 

ΥΓ αναφέρομαι στο ότι οι γλωσσολόγοι λένε ότι δεν δημιουργούμε φράσεις από το μηδέν όταν μιλάμε αλλά ανακυκλώνουμε τυποποιημένες φράσεις που έχουμε μάθει


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Μα δεν έγινε με σχετλιαστικό σκοπό η παρατήρησή μου!


----------



## crystal (Jun 6, 2012)

Λοιπόν, αυτό δεν ήξερα πού να το βάλω, και τελικά αποφάσισα να το βάλω εδώ. Για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, αλλά κυρίως επειδή αυτή η ανεμελιά έρχεται να συμπληρώσει το άρθρο που λινκάρισε ο δόχτορας.

Να πάρει, έτσι πρέπει να είναι τα σχολεία σήμερα...


----------



## Thanasis_P (Jun 7, 2012)

Κτγμ η ανάλυση του Καβάφη είναι πολυσύνθετη και έχει πολλές συνιστώσες, κάποιες από τις οποίες είναι ακόμα και "επικίνδυνο" να σχολιαστούν στις εξετάσεις. 
Η επιλογή παρόμοιων ποιημάτων του είναι μάλλον άστοχη. Υπάρχουν εξίσου δύσκολα κείμενα αν θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν την οξυδέρκεια των εξεταζομένων.


----------

